# Why ViP622/ViP722 can't output 2 HD programme at same time?



## ecgz88 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm new here, so I don't know if ViP622/ViP722 have 2 Satellite HD Tuner inside or 1 HD Tuner+1 SD Tuner?  but maybe Satellite Company donot want you do it in order to try to sell more box?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

ecgz88 said:


> I'm new here, so I don't know if ViP622/ViP722 have 2 Satellite HD Tuner inside or 1 HD Tuner+1 SD Tuner?  but maybe Satellite Company donot want you do it in order to try to sell more box?


The 622/722 are very versatile, and this would be a bit difficult to explain.
Basically, they have 2 SAT tuners that output either HD or SD + 1 OTA ATSC digital (HD) tuner.
Best you look here, Ron has put together all the answers to your questions:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93559

Satellite TV providers are not in the business of selling hardware ("boxes"). Their revenue is generated from programming subscriptions. The cost they charge for the receivers barely covers the costs of development.


----------



## ecgz88 (Sep 25, 2007)

so I can connect TV1 by HDMI, TV2 by component, watch Same HD Show, but if I want different channel, then TV2 has to connect to Composite and SD only, is that correct?  

still cannot find answer why 2 different HD output can't be done.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I doubt there is any reason it could not be done. However, that's not the way it was done for the design of this receiver. It would have to add another set of HDMI/Component connections and all the chips/circuits to support it, adding to cost.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

ecgz88 said:


> so I can connect TV1 by HDMI, TV2 by component, watch Same HD Show, but if I want different channel, then TV2 has to connect to Composite and SD only, is that correct?


Correct, and TV2 can be connected for HD by component, and for SD by RG6.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I think that the most logical answer is that there is not an "easy" (cheap) way to send HD to the second TV and therefore Echostar did not put two ports on the 622/722 that can output two different HD signals. Yes, you can run long HDMI or component cables but most people want very high quality HD and long cables degrade the signal. Within a few years ASTC modulators may become cheap enough so that they can be incorporated into HD receivers. When they are HD signals can be sent over coax. Until then the vendors (both DISH and DirecTV) see no reason to put two HD outputs or their receivers.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have no clue where this subject is going but you can record two HD programs and watch another recorded HD program.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Perhaps the DISH ViP 822 will have dual HD outputs with dual ATSC modulators!

Or, how about one more tuner so that we can have TV1, TV2 AND TV3 with different content.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Satellite receivers will probably NEVER have ATSC modulators because the DRM will not allow them to do it. There is potential for hooking up an HTPC to that ATSC output and recording the signal un fettered on a hard drive. Then we all run out and start making and selling copies of their precoius programs all over the country and they all go out of business and we all die - - ITS TERRIBLE, JUST TERRIBLE !!!!!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

nicedeboy26 said:


> I have no clue where this subject is going but you can record two HD programs and watch another recorded HD program.


Yes, and if you have OTA connected, you can record 3, and watch a previously recorded 4th...all HD.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> Satellite receivers will probably NEVER have ATSC modulators because the DRM will not allow them to do it.


Jim,

I really don't understand why you are saying that. DRM does not pervent ASTC modulators from being incorporated in any box. Right now, what does, is their high cost.


----------



## ecgz88 (Sep 25, 2007)

so the cost for Dishnet will be "another set of HDMI/Component connections and all the chips/circuits to support it" , which is definitely cheaper than a additional Vip211  and cost for customer will be long HDMI or component cables 



Bill R said:


> I think that the most logical answer is that there is not an "easy" (cheap) way to send HD to the second TV and therefore Echostar did not put two ports on the 622/722 that can output two different HD signals. Yes, you can run long HDMI or component cables but most people want very high quality HD and long cables degrade the signal. Within a few years ASTC modulators may become cheap enough so that they can be incorporated into HD receivers. When they are HD signals can be sent over coax. Until then the vendors (both DISH and DirecTV) see no reason to put two HD outputs or their receivers.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

if the 622/722 gets as hot as it does now with 1 HD output functional through HDMI and Component, How hot would it get with a second HD output. I suppose most of the heat is generated by the power supply and the hard drive, but adding more circuitry couldn't help in the heat department.


----------



## ecgz88 (Sep 25, 2007)

Most of heat will come from Processor onboard and harddrive. 



Marriner said:


> if the 622/722 gets as hot as it does now with 1 HD output functional through HDMI and Component, How hot would it get with a second HD output. I suppose most of the heat is generated by the power supply and the hard drive, but adding more circuitry couldn't help in the heat department.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

so you're asking why dish doesn't put an hdmi connector for TV2?

well the best answe rI can think of is that TV2 is typically for in-home distribution, which is typically long runs of cabling and hdmi doesn't lend itself well to that.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Marriner said:


> if the 622/722 gets as hot as it does now with 1 HD output functional through HDMI and Component, How hot would it get with a second HD output. I suppose most of the heat is generated by the power supply and the hard drive, but adding more circuitry couldn't help in the heat department.


no kidding. I thought my first 622 was hot but my"new" one seems even hotter - the heat seems to be the worst in the far left corner of the top of the unit (is the HDD there?). ahh well is hdmi fails on this one, back to dish it goes


----------



## bryan562 (Oct 11, 2007)

Could you take the component HD feed out of output one and simply use three RCA splitters to feed the RED, GREEN and BLUE to two separate HDTVs? (one in the kitchen, one in the living room?)

I was thinking of maybe getting an Anthem AVM 50 that has two mirrored component video HD outputs but i want a cheap fix in the mean time to get HD in two places, my kitchen (20 inch vizio) and living room (61-inch JVC)


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

Nope, but you can get a component video splitter. 

Kevin D.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ken Green said:


> Yes, and if you have OTA connected, you can record 3, and watch a previously recorded 4th...all HD.


... and *also* watch a previously recorded 5th.


----------

